# GREETINGS from KL, Malaysia!



## d3vil (Jan 18, 2008)

hi guys!

thought i should do the routine shoutout 

I'm new to production, having experience my first one last year as a production exec in a musical theater... but yah, being a small company we pretty much are jack of all trades when it comes to execution time hehehe

this yr i'll be involved in another production so yah, googled and i found this gem aka encyclopedia online to help me prepare myself since training is on the job.

Thanks and really... great forum!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard. It seems I'm the first of the regular mob,so here goes the standard blurb... The search feature s your friend. After using that, please feel free to ask questions and post replies, we all like to learn from each other. It's up to you whether you care to get involved in the off topic debates / civil wars / what have you... Usually buried in there will be something useful though. Oh and we don't bite. At least not normally and not new people


----------



## soundlight (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome aborad. Chris covered all of the important stuff. Hopefully you'll stick around - there're so many people here who just post once or twice and then leave - it's always good to see new long-term members.


----------



## d3vil (Jan 18, 2008)

definately will be around...

thanks for not biting


----------



## soundlight (Jan 18, 2008)

d3vil said:


> thanks for not biting



It's a privilege around here...it doesn't come until you've been around long enough.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

soundlight said:


> It's a privilege around here...it doesn't come until you've been around long enough.



I think that's the first time I've ever seen being bitten as a privilege to be earnt...


----------



## Van (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Just for clarification, when Chriss15 says, " _First of the regular Mob..._" He's reffering to his frequency of visits to Control Booth, He is in no other way " *regular*" .


Have Fun, Ask a lot of questions, answer what you can.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 18, 2008)

I too am part of the "Irregular Mom"... but bran cereal is doing wonders for me. 

Welcome! to the Booth. Have some fun and learn a lot!


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 18, 2008)

Van, given we *are* discussing theatre here, I'm quite happy not to be "normal" or "regular" thankyou... But what is normal anyway?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 18, 2008)

Define lamron.


----------



## d3vil (Jan 20, 2008)

hahaha!

i thought all theater ppl are a lil bit eccentric? hence normal/regular does not exist in their vocab...


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 20, 2008)

d3vil said:


> hahaha!
> 
> i thought all theater ppl are a lil bit eccentric? hence normal/regular does not exist in their vocab...



Well it all depends how you define the term "theatre people" because I haven't been in a theatre persay for a while now... And so I'm claiming that I'm not really a theatre person and so I'm normal in the "real" world sense. But wait, that's not true. I'm not normal. I'm an engineer.


----------



## d3vil (Jan 21, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Well it all depends how you define the term "theatre people" because I haven't been in a theatre persay for a while now... And so I'm claiming that I'm not really a theatre person and so I'm normal in the "real" world sense. But wait, that's not true. I'm not normal. I'm an engineer.




actually, before i discovered the "darkside" of theater production i'm an IT person with a 9-5 job. and believe me when i say all techs ain't normal as well 

anyone knows if there's any other member from this side of the world?


----------



## Logos (Jan 21, 2008)

Well there are a number of Aussies and I think there is someone from Singapore. Not sure.
Oh sorry cutlunch there's a Kiwi too.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 21, 2008)

Err mate, the world is round and so doesn't really have sides

JustinPBrunei is in Brunei and a SEARCH shows up a couple of people in Singapore who made passing visits...


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 23, 2008)

Brains 


i am hughesie, the dark side of the technical theatre forum that is CB

Hi


----------

